# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  tjedan psihologije

## ivarica

kopiram mail

PSIHOLOZI POKLANJAJU U TJEDNU PSIHOLOGIJE! 15.-22. veljače 2010. 

*Buzet Čakovec Dubrovnik Đurđevac Generalski Stol Glina Hrvatski Leskovac Jastrebarsko Karlovac Koprivnica Kraljevica Krapina Krk Kutina Lekenik Novska Ogulin Osijek Pakrac Petrinja Poreč Požega Pula Rijeka Sisak Slatina Slunj Split Sv. Križ Začretje Varaždin Vinkovci Virovitica Zabok Zagreb Zlatar* 

U svim ovim gradovima u sklopu 3. TJEDNA PSIHOLOGIJE u Hrvatskoj pozivamo Vas na besplatne radionice, seminare, okrugle stolove, tribine, promocije, savjetovanja, a sve *od* *15. do 22. veljače 2010.* 

Neke od tema o kojima pričamo: Ljubav Komunikacija Podrška Emocionalna inteligencija Razvoj potencijala Sreća Sloboda od ovisnosti Prevencija stresa Roditeljstvo Odnosi Zdravlje Konflikti Optimizam Mediji i etika Vrijednosti Seksualnost Promjene Psihoterapija Partnerstvo Ravnoteža Posao Samopouzdanje 

Možete ići gatarama, bacati karte i kocke, zvati skupe telefonske linije kako bi vam kvazi- eksperti rekli što da činite i ne činite u svom životu... a možete, s druge strane, učiniti nešto stvarno dobro za sebe i vidjeti što to psiholozi i psihologinje predano i pametno rade već godinama i do kojih saznanja dolaze u svom radu. 

Svoja vrata i inače držimo širom otvorena za Vas, a ovaj put Vas posebno pozivamo «u goste». Upoznajte se s Programom 3. TJEDNA PSIHOLOGIJE u Vašem gradu, na web stranicama Hrvatskog psihološkog društva (www.psihologija.hr), točnije na: http://www.psihologija.hr/55godprog....danPsihologije

----------

